# SweetSoulSister rocks 1000!



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti e congratulazioni, 
SSS!​ 

It's a pleasure and a great help having you at WRF. 
May we all join you at The Beach sometime?  

~Elisabetta


----------



## Saoul

*Great, great, great, great, great, great, great,
JOB SSS.

**A brand new, helpful, funny, interesting, careful, accurate contribution to this forum.

Here's to the next 1.000. 
Saoul

*​


----------



## ElaineG

Very fast, indeed.  Great to have your perspective and help around here.

Thanks.


----------



## irene.acler

Congratulations!!


----------



## _forumuser_

Maybe because we joined around the same time, maybe because you are always cheerful and friendly, maybe because you moved to The Beach after some rough days in your car.  I don't know for sure, but you are right up there among my all-time favorite foreros! Happy Postiversary SSS!!


----------



## TimLA

Congratulations SSS!
Good location - the beach.
But the best - without a doubt - was "In my car" - so LA


----------



## sabrinita85

You have been so helpful to  *me* *MANY times!!!*
*THANK  YOU!*​ 

***(CLICK)CONGRATULATIONS*
 *! ! ! !*​


----------



## lsp

Complimenti and thank you per molti posts where one can imparare e pensare about many things


----------



## elroy

I don't have the pleasure of reading your posts in IE too often, but your posts in EO are always top-notch.

Thanks, and congratulations!


----------



## mimi2

Hi, SweetSoulSister!
Congratulations!
And thank you for your kind help.


----------



## fran06

Hello SSS!!!
Thank you so much for all your help and congratulation for you 1000 posts!!!!!!
Great to know that we can rely on a clever, cheerful and sensitive person like yourself!!!

Again, CONGRATULATION!

ciao


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSSSS ! *​


----------



## Poianone

Veeery well, 1000 posts are a great line to cross, 1000 posts are a thousand pieces of help and wisdom you shared with everyone of us, congratulations!
* BUON POSTLEANNO SSS!! *​


----------



## SweetSoulSister

OMG, how cute! 

Thank goodness Elaine sent me a PM with a link to this thread (extra thanks, Elaine), I just saw it right now.  
Well thanks you guys!!! You have all helped me learn a lot too.
Ciao 

EDIT: I guess I'm not that fast after all.


----------



## Jana337

Velocissima e brava! Auguri. 

Jana


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I'm very late, but congratulations anyway!!


----------

